# Safety tip: use a carabiner with your harness, collar, etc.



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I just wanted to share one of my favorite safety tips--if you're training your pup like me and use a variety of harness and collars, a carabiner can be incredibly useful in case of an equipment failure.


_5 Ways A Carabiner Could Save Your Dog's Life:
_ 

_ Connect the flat/martingale collar to the Easy Walk Harness or other body harness_
_ Connect the flat/martingale collar to the Gentle Leader or other head halter (try a small carabiner, if the regular size is too heavy)_
_ Connect the flat collar to the Martingale Collar_
_ Connect the flat/martingale collar to the prong collar_
_ Connect the leash to your belt loop (it’s an extra layer of protection if you ever drop the leash when your dog decides to break dance at another dog)._
 
Check out the blog link above for more details and pictures, but basically it serves as an extra safety step should your dog get out of its harness, etc. 

It has definitely come in handy for me when I'm trying to expose Beckett to new places and he gets excited or squirmy.  I hope this helps someone!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice idea!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Wanted to add if you do this make sure it's a "real" load bearing carabiner and not one of those flimsy keychain clips that just look like a carabiner but aren't actually made to support real weight.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Wanted to add if you do this make sure it's a "real" load bearing carabiner and not one of those flimsy keychain clips that just look like a carabiner but aren't actually made to support real weight.


Absolutely! The "real" ones last forever.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Great idea! And Beckett is just SO handsome! :wub:


----------



## DieselMech (Apr 8, 2012)

Chicago is absolutely correct. Each carabiner should have a load bearing rating. The best have a secondary lock on top of the spring locking gate. avoid any that are stamped not for climbing etc...

Here is an example
OK Locking Carabiner from Petzl on SummitHut.com


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome tip! If you don't have any outdoor supply places in your area to get a nice quality one like that, a strong metal double-ended bolt snap hook works as well; you can find those at your local Home Depot store for a few bucks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i collect carabiners. i like the way they look and feel.
teaching a dog "stop", "wait", "no", "come", etc. is another
form of protection when you drop the leash. training
and socializing cures the lunging.


----------

